# Endo scratch what clinic



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi, I am struggling to find a clinic for my endo scratch ( treatment abroad ) I live in the north east will to travel a little or I'm flying from gatwick and could go to a clinic close to there.
Can anyone tell me where ( I have googled but struggling and don't want to use LWC)
And what they paid please .


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

You could try City Fertility in London, they treat patients who also go to Gennet in Prague.


----------



## mstrix (Jul 1, 2014)

Nurture in Nottingham do it apparently and will treat ladies not cycling with them - I was thinking about having it done but my tx cycle has been brought forward.  

x


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks ladies there's loads down south just very limited up in the north I only have a couple of hours in London before flights so trying my best to not go down this route of I can help it x


----------



## stars72 (Jul 3, 2013)

Are you within driving distance of Glasgow?
Nuffield would do it there I am sure.


----------

